# Cobalt brewery quart?



## brewtitan (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi,  I recently found a cobalt quart from the C.L. Centlivre Brewing Co in Ft. Wayne. The bottom markings suggest Thomas Wightman & Co.   My question is why would a brewer put out a cobalt Quart.  Special event??  Any info would be appreciated.      Thanks,   Mike


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2014)

I've seen others this color. not sure why?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 9, 2014)

Probably felt that the cobalt colored glass protected the brew from the sunlight, that was the reason drug companies used it in their bottles...........Andy


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2014)

Do you have a Pic of it? Would like to see it? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 10, 2014)

Special event or something sounds likely. A picture or better description would help.


----------



## brewtitan (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey again,   Hopefully these photos help.     The markings on the bottom are T W & Co.  The embossing says C.L. Centlivre Ft. Wayne, Ind.        I was wondering why a brewer would produce a cobalt quart because of the added expense, I think ,  and amber bottles were pretty good and cheaper??        Thanks,    Mike


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 10, 2014)

I can't help much but T.W. & Co would be Thomas Wrightman of Pittsburgh. (from memory so correct away) and to say that it a stunning bottle.


----------



## fer_de_lance (Aug 11, 2014)

Mike, Nice bottle. I checked Bruce Mobley's site and didn't see it listed. Our club meeting is next week ,somebody should know of it's rarity and maybe have some insight to why they used a blue bottle. I've seen an Indiana ale in blue glass but this  is first  quart beer.
                                Tim


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 11, 2014)

It would not be listed in the beer bottle library as it is a shoulder only embossed variety and those aren't documented. This page explains the types of bottles that make it into the library:http://brucemobley.com/beerbottlelibrary/how2use.htm Nice bottle though!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## brewtitan (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks all,  In regards to Bruce as you know C.L. Centlivre was a brewer in Fort Wayne and I do have another early amber quart that only states in embossed letters " C.L. Centlivre Ft. Wayne, Ind " with the markings C&I on the bottom.    There is no reference to beer or brewing on the bottle yet I have no knowledge of Centlivre  brewing anything but beer and cereal berverages prior to prohibition.    Thanks again,   Mike


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 12, 2014)

[]





			
				brewtitan said:
			
		

> In regards to Bruce as you know C.L. Centlivre was a brewer in Fort Wayne and I do have another early amber quart that only states in embossed letters " C.L. Centlivre Ft. Wayne, Ind " with the markings C&I on the bottom.    There is no reference to beer or brewing on the bottle yet I have no knowledge of Centlivre  brewing anything but beer and cereal berverages prior to prohibition.


 Many other companies did the same too, but those bottles could have been and likely were used for other products too. Vinegar, bluing, soda, ammonia etc.  Bottling was not done on the brewery premises either as that was against the law. It had to be a separate facility.  Those bottling facilities were expensive to operate too.  Quite often the bottle was more costly than its contents.  So they would bottle other products for other companies, but used their own marked bottles so the bottles could be gotten back for reuse.  You should start another web resource and document the bottles I am omitting.  [light]  My tastes have always favored the companies that branded their bottles with a beer or brewery reference.  I still own hundreds of bottles that I will never catalog, but I still like them.  Fun stuff.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 13, 2014)

Mighty pretty bottle.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice bottle, thanks for the pic. LEON.


----------



## oldcrownbock (Feb 10, 2015)

You taking offers on it???? Nice bottle would fit great with mine Rick aka OCC


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 7, 2015)

liquid bread was also a cobalt beer.


----------

